# Damn C-bid



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I try but they keep throwing up some great stuff. The don Carlos' are the toro size. I also got a box of La Aurora 1495 camaroon coronas too.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet pick up there!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice, I just got one of those myself!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!! I feel your pain Joe!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

you done good
you done real good


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn those look good - ESPECIALLY the 601s!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice pick up.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:
That's what I think. I need multiple towels please


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Nice grab!! I feel your pain Joe!


If anyone feels my pain its certainly you :biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent grabs!:dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great score Jitzy!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> If anyone feels my pain its certainly you :biggrin:


True but I've been a real good boy lately.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> True but I've been a real good boy lately.


Don't think I haven't noticed I have been waiting for the big one to be shown :roflmao:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

blamm it on c-bid. yup i believe that excuse. you need help Joe


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> blamm it on c-bid. yup i believe that excuse. you need help Joe


Its not my fault, well at least I'm going away again on sunday so that should help me for a while


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

nice pick up


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

With all the great smokes up for auction I am going to have to try out c-bid!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

cbid can bet dangerous. Great smokes and pick up. I have gotton some really good deals bidding with cbid.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

ahhhhh 601 blacks


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

well done. they look great


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey--
Didn't your accountant tell you to slow down on those purchases


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm a recovering Devil Site-a-holic. I've been sober for over a month now. It's been rough, but I'm using the cigar patch to help me thru the withdrawl.


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

nice hit, bro


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Ahhhh, another victim of the devil site! I'm jealous!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice grab Joe!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Hard to pass on great sticks - devil site or not!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great pickup!Love the Don Carlos!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit, some goog looking gars overhere!!


----------

